# I’m going to the pet store today!



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

I’m going to the pet store to get a betta today! I’m really excited and will post pictures of pretty fish I find here


----------



## Kyle H (10 mo ago)

Great!


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

This was the first boy that caught my eye, but he didn’t look too healthy.







This boy looked like the first one except healthier







i ALMOST got this little guy, but I ended up settling on…







this guy! He’s not as impressive on camera, but he is absolutely stunning in person. He was already in a tank with other fish so I know he’s not aggressive too. He is AMAZING. His scales and fins are iridescent and go from a beautiful copper to a bright teal. I believe he is a rosetail, which I’m not too big of a fan of, but his colors definitely make up for it.

I also bought some plants. I found out thatthe store got some duckweed but are letting it grow out, so I couldn’t buy any. The guy whosold me my fish and the other plants scooped in some duckweed for me. I’m so happy I just might cry.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Congratulations on the new baby!!! 
He's precious!! 

Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Not yet, but I’ve been brainstorming. I want something that has to do with his coloration, or something that has so little to do with him or bettas in general that it’s funny.

For example, I had a feisty betta I named Bular (after an antagonist in my then favorite show), and I had another betta that I just named Kevin.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

This is him with the light shining right above him and the light shining next to him. Same color light, just different position.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Can i suggest a name : Mystic or Midnight?


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

So, I rescaped my tank and I’m gonna be honest, I LOVE it. It looks so full of life and color now, unlike before. The water is still cloudy.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> Can i suggest a name : Mystic or Midnight?


I like it, but It doesn’t -click- if you know what I mean? With all my pets, I try out dozens of names to see which one clicks with them and feels right to keep calling them.

The name Indi is really sticking right now, but we’ll see once his personality comes out.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Hania41806 said:


> I like it, but It doesn’t -click- if you know what I mean? With all my pets, I try out dozens of names to see which one clicks with them and feels right to keep calling them.
> 
> The name Indi is really sticking right now, but we’ll see once his personality comes out.


Yes i know exactly what you mean! I love the name Indi too!


----------



## Aliceiii (11 mo ago)

They all look really beautiful! I hope your new fish feel good in their new home.


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

Beautiful gosh I love his colors


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Beautiful fish! I love the name Indi!


----------



## CarnationtheBetta (8 mo ago)

oooohhhhhh myyyyy gooooooooooooooooodddddneessssssssss you got so dang lucky.
HE IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LB010222 (11 mo ago)

Beautiful!! He is lucky!


----------

